# Big Problem regarding iPod Nano 5th Gen.



## John (Feb 19, 2010)

I seem to have a big problem with my iPod Nano 5th generation and am seeking help.

So here's the background story. For my birthday, back in September 2009, I got the iPod. The iPod lasted a good 5 months, and then the Menu button all of a sudden wouldnt register.
 I could feel tightness in the upper right corner of the button, and if I tilted it I could see it was slightly pushed in, unlike the other button.
I checked the warranty for the iPod, and it lasts a year. I sent the iPod to Apple, and got it back a week later telling me it had a liquid spill or something on the inside and excludes from the warranty.

I was pissed. I dont believe that's the problem, since everything worked fine, just the Menu button wouldn't register. Enraged, I couldn't do anything. I didnt want to pay the $90 or so to fix it. 

Today, I decided I'd take apart the iPod and see if I could fix it. So, I watched a dissassemly vido and took off the button pad. Doing so, I accidentally cut the big orange wire connecting the button pad to the inside. I didn't think it would do anything, since the buttons should be in the inside. But once I tried it out, nothing worked at all.

Is my iPod permanently dead? Or now do I have an excuse for Apple to really fix it?






http://tinypic.com/r/34ezy52/6
This is the inside of the buttonpad on the iPod. You can clearly see the cut orange wire in the top left.






http://tinypic.com/r/xfcbd1/6
This is the back of the buttonpad. You can clearly see where the orange wire is missing.

Please, tell me something reassuring, I desperately need help!

John


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 19, 2010)

By opening it, you've voided the warranty anyway. It's probably buggered. I'd just buy a new one.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 19, 2010)

Apple was pretty awesome about replacing my iPods when they all broke for no reason, but I'm not sure if they'd do it as happily for someone who's taken it apart. 

I did some googling and found this website (edit: this one too) that seems to sell a lot of replacement parts if you want to try fixing it yourself, but otherwise I'm not really sure what to suggest besides getting another one.


----------

